# Ziauddin Medical Class Of 2022



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Guys, thought I'd start a thread for all those who are applying or have been accepted into Ziauddin for this years session. We should start a WhatsApp group too. DM me your number and ill add you to the group chat.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Have you received a call for mbbs?


----------



## FatimaAli (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a question,i applied for Ziauddin and i got shortlisted for bds even though mbbs was my first choice,i gave my interview and they asked me my first choice and asked me questions related to it. My perc is 85 in matric and 73 in inter,federal board and i am from kuwait but applied local because of the board so what are my chances to get into mbbs?


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

FatimaAli said:


> I have a question,i applied for Ziauddin and i got shortlisted for bds even though mbbs was my first choice,i gave my interview and they asked me my first choice and asked me questions related to it. My perc is 85 in matric and 73 in inter,federal board and i am from kuwait but applied local because of the board so what are my chances to get into mbbs?


Just call them and ask. I called them yesterday and they confirmed my admission in BDS.


----------



## FatimaAli (Aug 21, 2017)

I called them three days back and they told me it will be finalized by 22 oct. They called me today to bring my 12th marksheet.. 
what is your aggregate?


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

FatimaAli said:


> I called them three days back and they told me it will be finalized by 22 oct. They called me today to bring my 12th marksheet..
> what is your aggregate?[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh okay. 80% inter mein. Lahore board.


----------



## FatimaAli (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anybody else got a call? Or anyone has any idea how there admission system works?


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Has anyone received a call yet for mbbs? Last year people started receiving calls by 15 Oct...


----------



## aimen shahid (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey i just got the message today that i have been accepted in the mbbs programme Alhamdullilah, but i am really unsure about zu ...my aggregate of this year nts is fine (although the nts was extremely difficult this year ) and if merit drops as it is predicted till 66 for self finance for KMDC , i think i'll rather go to KMDC or LNMC .If i dont get into any of these instituitions then i'll surely go to ZU...but the problem is that ZU only gives you a limited time to accept your admission offer so if anybody else has gotten their letter I'll be really grateful if they would help over this dillema as LNMC is giving calls for interview quite late due to retest of Punjab this year...so what should i do...any help over this descision would be greeted with relish..

- - - Updated - - -

Hey i just got the message today that i have been accepted in the mbbs programme Alhamdullilah, but i am really unsure about zu ...my aggregate of this year nts is fine (although the nts was extremely difficult this year ) and if merit drops as it is predicted till 66 for self finance for KMDC , i think i'll rather go to KMDC or LNMC .If i dont get into any of these instituitions then i'll surely go to ZU...but the problem is that ZU only gives you a limited time to accept your admission offer so if anybody else has gotten their letter I'll be really grateful if they would help me over this dillema as LNMC is giving calls for interview quite late due to retest of Punjab this year...so what should i do...any help over this descision would be greeted with relish..


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

aimen shahid said:


> Hey i just got the message today that i have been accepted in the mbbs programme Alhamdullilah, but i am really unsure about zu ...my aggregate of this year nts is fine (although the nts was extremely difficult this year ) and if merit drops as it is predicted till 66 for self finance for KMDC , i think i'll rather go to KMDC or LNMC .If i dont get into any of these instituitions then i'll surely go to ZU...but the problem is that ZU only gives you a limited time to accept your admission offer so if anybody else has gotten their letter I'll be really grateful if they would help over this dillema as LNMC is giving calls for interview quite late due to retest of Punjab this year...so what should i do...any help over this descision would be greeted with relish..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## aimen shahid (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Futuresurgeon i also wanted to ask that they asked to make a payorder of 12 lacs something so will we have to pay 12 lacs every year while studying mbbs their or just the 7 lacs tuition fees each year


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

aimen shahid said:


> Thanks Futuresurgeon i also wanted to ask that they asked to make a payorder of 12 lacs something so will we have to pay 12 lacs every year while studying mbbs their or just the 7 lacs tuition fees each year


You collected the offer letter yeah? The refund policy must be clear by now. Not 12 lac every year of course. It'll be less. It can be more than 7lac as you'll have to pay the examination fee every year.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

aimen shahid said:


> Thanks Futuresurgeon i also wanted to ask that they asked to make a payorder of 12 lacs something so will we have to pay 12 lacs every year while studying mbbs their or just the 7 lacs tuition fees each year


You'll have to pay 12 lac for the first year because of the other fees as well such as documentation fees etc.
By the way, after you start ZU could you please post on this thread about your experience and all the student benefits. I applied this year but didn't get called so could you also tell me if it's worth applying next year again? 
And how is the student body And teaching staff?
And also congratulations!


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys! I got into ziauddin and BUMDC for BDS. I'm from Lahore and I really have no idea which one to choose. It would be great if any of you could help.


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Futuresurgeon said:


> Hey guys! I got into ziauddin and BUMDC for BDS. I'm from Lahore and I really have no idea which one to choose. It would be great if any of you could help.


If I were you I would choose ZU because it has its own hospital and also because ZU conducts a lot of events every year for the students that encourage character building and confidence development and there are other student benefits that ZU provides you with that BUMDC doesn't. I heard about the students benefits from a ZU student somewhere on this thread. If I find I'll link it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

DarkestLight said:


> Futuresurgeon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I got into ziauddin and BUMDC for BDS. I'm from Lahore and I really have no idea which one to choose. It would be great if any of you could help.
> ...


Thank you so much! This helped. I asked a lot of people. All of them said ZU. ZU it is then. All the best to you.


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi guys does anyone have a clue as to when the term is starting?


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Osman123 said:


> Hi guys does anyone have a clue as to when the term is starting?


I'm not a ZU student but I have been very updated to the 2016policy mess. Maybe they will give you guys a notification after 7th December because that's supposed to be the day of the final decision


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Have the classes been commenced? For MBBS?


----------

